# STI 1911's



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with these in single stack? I wanted one because they are made in Texas, but I have heard mixed reviews. Are they more recommended for target or defense (defense as in zero malfunctions)? Thanks.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I shot a Ranger II not long ago and I was impressed with it. No malfunctions in the 50 rounds I fired through it.

Reminded me of a Kimber of which I have several and I liked it.

TH


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

STI is the best 1911 I have ever owned.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

In many circles, the STI Spartan is considered the best sub-$1000 1911 available.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I would like to add that the STI Spartan is made by Armscorp in the Phillippines for STI...Still a very nice 1911 and is on my buying list. The rest of their pistols are made in Georgetown, TX.


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, I read the Trojan is the only cast model. I prefer forged, so would be getting a Lawman or Spartan.


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

purty that's for sure


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Cam1127 said:


> purty that's for sure


Very nice.... I'm droolin'.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Their low end 1911's come from the Philippines. Their high end ones are made here.


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

Love my STI Guardian (45). No complaints whatsoever.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ya'll pardon me while I wipe the drool off my keyboard...

a;oisjfponpnapa hpfojif[ al;ksd;lfkjasf

That's better.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Texas T said:


> Their low end 1911's come from the Philippines. Their high end ones are made here.


So how do their high ends compare to Les Baers and Ed Browns?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

TranTheMan said:


> So how do their high ends compare to Les Baers and Ed Browns?


In the same ballpark, little different focus. STI came directly from the competition arena, more so than those two: their polymer/steel modular frame was and is pretty much ubiquitous in a lot of IPSC open competitions for a long time, and is the basis for a LOT of custom one-off raceguns; LB and EB seem to be more aimed at just tuning and upgrading traditional 1911 configurations, STI is a little more willing to push the envelope of just what a 1911 is..


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Ya'll pardon me while I wipe the drool off my keyboard...
> 
> a;oisjfponpnapa hpfojif[ al;ksd;lfkjasf
> 
> That's better.


Sweet looking glock style trigger guard!


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

STI's are no doubt very nice. The problem I have with them is they dont shoot noticeable better than a Kimber and Kimber holds their value better. Today in McBrides I went in to buy another one and they had two full size 1911s that retailed for 1200 and they were asking 750 for them. He even tried to deal with me, a little. Kimbers do not go down in value and will shoot better than most people can shoot one.

With all that said - if you want a STI, get one. You wont be sorry, unless/until you want to sell it..


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

While that is true, the real strength in STI is the ability you have to get a semi custom optioned out just how you want it. For a competitive shooter they are hard to beat value wise.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

kanga69 said:


> STI's are no doubt very nice. The problem I have with them is they dont shoot noticeable better than a Kimber and Kimber holds their value better. Today in McBrides I went in to buy another one and they had two full size 1911s that retailed for 1200 and they were asking 750 for them. He even tried to deal with me, a little. Kimbers do not go down in value and will shoot better than most people can shoot one.
> 
> With all that said - if you want a STI, get one. You wont be sorry, unless/until you want to sell it..


I'm sorry. I believe a comparison of STI to Kimber is ridiculous. Kimber markets a pretty gun, functional reliability is a less than sometimes thing.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Kimber is the Bose of the 1911 world.


----------



## AggieRedfisher (Jul 5, 2014)

Kimber II's (this is all they make now) are junk IMO. Extra safety features added that have caused problems. They are pretty though. I'd recommend STI if on a budget, WIlson, Blackhawk, Springfield TRP, Les Baer, etc.


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

I have an sti and it's way better than junk gun made by kimber IMHO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

Nighthawk custom is great as well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

AggieRedfisher said:


> Kimber II's (this is all they make now) are junk IMO. Extra safety features added that have caused problems. They are pretty though. I'd recommend STI if on a budget, WIlson, Blackhawk, Springfield TRP, Les Baer, etc.


I picked up a Kimber SIS because of all the problems I read about with the Kimber ll's years ago. Then they discontinued the series. I've never had a problem with it once. My nephew has a Kimber gold match that's been great as well. Its like a lot of stuff nowadays, its hit or miss.


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm sorry I should reiterate that the first made kimbers we're not production line made guns they were custom made guns so the were made custom to order initially but they got big and went with mass production and some of their quality went down they're good guns as long as you get a full size frame gun meaning 5" but in smaller and they start having ftf or fte problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

My STI in 38 super


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

STI Guardian. .45 ACP, 3.96" barrel...


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a Kimber that came from the Custom shop that shoots great. Zero failures of any kind in 2500 or so rounds. Haven't shot the newer one's.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Like all of the pistols in this thread, but nighthawk and sti are my favorite. Also i am dealer for both. Love some nice colt 1911 and les bear to, Can get most nighthawk and sti if anyone is looking give me a shout,


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gasspergoo said:


> I have a Kimber that came from the Custom shop that shoots great. Zero failures of any kind in 2500 or so rounds. Haven't shot the newer one's.


 Completely different animal than an off-the-shelf Kimber. That's their biggest problem, a lot of the stuff that they did back when they were a top-notch custom manufacturer just doesn't necessarily translate to mass production. STI is finding out the same thing to a certain point.


----------

